# Woke up to this %$#%$#



## cowchaser (Oct 28, 2007)

Got up this morning to go to work and at 3:45 a.m. I open the garage door to leave and I see this crap. Needless to say I blew a gasket. When it's all said and done my daughter (her car I paid for) and her and her best friend wrote on a boys window with window chalk. This is what was done in retaliation to her car. It consists of mayonaise, pancake syrup, cat litter, bologna and spray cheese. The I love Nicole on the windsheild isn't even my daughters name. The boys admitted they did it and are begging us not to call their parents. The other girls car was covered in chocolate syrup and marshmellows.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Oct 28, 2007)

Call their parents.


----------



## thewishman (Oct 28, 2007)

I would have blown a gasket, too. Call their parents - I would want to know if my kid did something like this.

Chris


----------



## cowchaser (Oct 28, 2007)

1 mother was already called. When asked to speak to her son she was like "he is still in bed he was out till 4 a.m. So needless to say she really didn't care what he had done. Seems she can't even make him come home on time. These all all 16 year old kids. Probably what made me madder than anything was the fact the left the trash from everything all over my yard, which blew into the neighbors yards.


----------



## LEAP (Oct 28, 2007)

Give them buckets, sponges, wax and polish. after a full detail they will have earned a little forgiveness. Kids do dumb things at least I did and I'm sure a few others here did also. After raking out a gravel driveway because I spun my tires a bit I learned my lesson. You will also come across as firm but fair, there are far worse reputations to have.


----------



## great12b4ever (Oct 28, 2007)

I agree with Phil.  Make them do a full detail, and cleanup at the minimum.

Rob


----------



## GBusardo (Oct 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEAP_
> <br />Give them buckets, sponges, wax and polish. after a full detail they will have earned a little forgiveness. Kids do dumb things at least I did and I'm sure a few others here did also. After raking out a gravel driveway because I spun my tires a bit I learned my lesson. You will also come across as firm but fair, there are far worse reputations to have.



I agree, make them do the wrong right, if they don't pull through, call the cops.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 28, 2007)

Hell with all of that, send them to Singapore, there was an American kid about the same age over there that vanidilized a car and was caned for it a couple years back.  

Although not nearly as distructive as the boys were, the girls did play a part in instigating it.  What was their punishment?  The boys should have a similar punishment with added sevirity for going overboard.


----------



## Penmonkey (Oct 28, 2007)

If someone did that to my sister's car I would kick there butt(s) and them MAKE them clean it up. 
r just call the police and be nice about it and get them in a little trouble. Doing that to someone's car is criminal mischief and (depending on the circumstance) harassment. It makes me disgusted to hear about idiots like that.


----------



## Mudder (Oct 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEAP_
> <br />Give them buckets, sponges, wax and polish. after a full detail they will have earned a little forgiveness. Kids do dumb things at least I did and I'm sure a few others here did also. After raking out a gravel driveway because I spun my tires a bit I learned my lesson. You will also come across as firm but fair, there are far worse reputations to have.




I'm probably in the minority and fully expect to be flamed for this but by your own admittance this is a severe escalation from something that your daughter and her friend started. Did you give her a bucket, sponges, wax and polish to clean up the car that they wrote on?

Would this have happened if your daughter and her friend had not wrote on the other boy's car? If they are expected to clean up their messes it is only fair that your daughter and her friend be expected to clean up their mess.


----------



## bud duffy (Oct 28, 2007)

I am with Mudder on this ! If my kids pulled this crap i would drag thier sorry butts over to the other partys house and watch them clean it up!  Both sides should share in the punishment. 

   And a couple hours of comunity service wouldnt hurt either, like cleaning up after some of the halloween mess that always seems to majicaly appeer.


                       Bud


----------



## LEAP (Oct 28, 2007)

Community service? When I was a kid that ment being dragged behind someone elses wood shed for some sensitivity training[]


----------



## johnnycnc (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm sorry you and your family have to deal with this.
I know it is upsetting to both sides.
My oldest girl car chalked another girls car
real good at high school (after threats were made).
Long story short,cops called,charges filed,
community service done.Big headache.
I hope you all can work things out.


----------



## stevers (Oct 28, 2007)

Screw that, call the cops! Little pecker heads need to learn early.


----------



## rhahnfl (Oct 28, 2007)

Not a fun thing to wake up to... I can only imagine what my dad would have done to me back in the day. Maybe why I never did that kind of thing.


----------



## cowchaser (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, my daughter and her friend did clean up the boys windows. I do believe and have told my daughter and the other girls dad, which I work with the girls started it. I made my daughter clean up her own car and yard due to the fact they did start it. However, what was done to the boys car was done with window chalk that is made to use on car windows and comes right off with water and soap. What I am upset about is the fact that simple school yard pranks from windows turned into what is considered under the law as vandalism. What the boys did in return could have damaged the paint to the vehicle and went beyond funny. They did go overboard, but were doing it in return to something my daughter started. I had warned her before of what happens when you start this crap. The boys have been told I will let it go this time, but if they touch another vehicle that belongs to me beyond anything other than chalking windows I will not let it go. Nothing wrong with kids having fun with each other, but not to the point where property is damaged. The other father has agreed also and he did the same things with his daughter. I like these boys and they are not trouble makers they just made a bad choice. I made plenty of them when I was a kid and was given the opportunity to make it right instead of getting in trouble. I do believe all involved will think twice before doing this again. My kid and the others.


----------



## Mudder (Oct 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cowchaser_
> <br />Yes, my daughter and her friend did clean up the boys windows.



Then I must say that you are a man of honor and you have my respect. 

I have seen too many parents who say that their children never at fault. That they are "provoked" to do what they do. I see that is is not the case here. I hope that lessons were learned and it goes no further.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm glad you took the action you did rather than rely on a poll here, Dustin 

"Kick their butts."  

"Call the cops."  

"Send them to Singapore." (for a caning?)  

Are you folks NUTS?  

Is it vandalism?  Technically.  

Were they provoked?  Darned right.  

Was any real damage done?  No.

A little parental intervention is all that's needed.  The one boy may face no consequences from his mother.  So?  I feel the sorriest for him.  He will not know what it's like to be held accountable until he goes beyond the stupid but harmless pranks.  Decent parents will insure that their child learns about respecting other people's property.  

Abdicating parental responsibility to the police won't solve anything and neither will violence. In fact, violence is truly the last resort of the ignorant.


----------



## TBone (Oct 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with Mudder's idea of punishment and with his statement of respect.  Also with Lou's assessment below.  This isn't a job for the police, it's a job for parents.  The boy's should wash and wax your car...once a week for a month.  I'm glad your daughter and her friend cleaned the car windows.  Maybe your intervention will help the one boy who's mother obviously isn't.


----------



## airrat (Oct 28, 2007)

I think you did best. I also believe the boys if they are "good" should have helped clean it up.  They did go overboard and it was a lesson learned. I hope.

Sad thing with pranks or jokes, you never know if someone will carry it too far.


----------



## barkisini (Oct 28, 2007)

Amen, Lou and Mudder.

Cowchaser, ya done good.

John B.


----------



## txbatons (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry this happened. I think you handled it great. My wife and I have talked a lot about this and hope that if/when our kids screw up that they do it while still living with us. That way they will be surrounded by people who care enough about them to help them overcome whatever it is they were stupid about.

Can't say that caning or calling the cops are viable solutions.


----------



## Chasper (Oct 29, 2007)

Halloween TPing and other pranks are the norm where I live; they have been since before I was a teenage vandal 40 years ago.  The first time we loaded a fresh cow pie in a paper bag and left it burning on a front porch was funny.  The second time it almost burned a house down.  I spent two years washing cars and picking up a few thousand bales of hay to pay for the damages.  It was wrong then, it is wrong now.  I came to understand it was wrong because I got my butt thourghly kicked.  I stopped doing things like that because of how badly it hurt my mother.

When a lady down the street brought her three pre-teen girls to our house a few years ago for some recreational TPing I blew up, beaause the mother was along with them.  I have three teenagers, they have heard the lectures from me every year.  Just because I was a rotten kid dosen't give them a right to be the same.  Its important to hold them to high standards; important to make them pay a price for their indescretions.  So far, so good; but with my background I don't deserve kids who have high behavioral standards.

Cowchaser you are handling this great.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 29, 2007)

Gerry,

I believe we were told WE should LEARN from our mistakes.

I always figured if my KID could LEARN from MY mistakes, it was a cheap education for HIM.  But, I tried.  

Sounds like these kids need the "first-hand" experience.  

I agree, Cowchaser, good job!!![][][]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 29, 2007)

You handled it wisely. I would have called the police first. For my (your) daughter's behavior, she would have been on foot for a long-long time.


----------



## cowchaser (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, it looks like I put a stop to this at the right time. Seems the revenge had already started being plotted on both sides. The girls with the assistance of another girl and her mother had started obtaining packing peanuts. They were going to fill the inside of the boys vehicle to the roof. The boys in return were going to use paint guns at the vehicles. 

After I was told this and me and my wife was alone I actually had to laugh at the packing peanuts. I never would have even thought of that one. Oh well it's over and done. Thanks for the comments. It just seems some kids (including mine) do not understand when to far is to far. Oh and when it was all said and done last night at 9:00 my daughters car wouldn't start and ended costing me a new battery.


----------



## MarkHix (Oct 29, 2007)

I think you handled it great.  When my boys were at home, the punishment fit the crime.  One said some rude things to the bus driver...he walked for a couple of weeks.  Teenagers are in that learning time when they may not recognize the boundries.  Time for truce talks...maybe they can all meet at your house and wash YOUR car?


----------



## karlkuehn (Oct 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />I'm glad you took the action you did rather than rely on a poll here, Dustin
> 
> "Kick their butts."
> ...



Did anyone mention shoot 'em yet? No?

Shoot 'em.

Punks. heh

I'd call the cops, get everyone involved to take care of their own mess, whatever that entails to make things right. 

Then shoot 'em. []


----------



## redfishsc (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> <br />Hell with all of that, send them to Singapore, there was an American kid about the same age over there that vanidilized a car and was caned for it a couple years back.




Nowwwwww we're talkin!

What are the salami-slice looking things?

Oh, and thank you. Now I'm craving a chocolate sundae.


----------



## ahoiberg (Oct 30, 2007)

make 'em eat it. a nice kitty litter, easy cheese, mayo, marshmallow and bologna sandwich will learn em!


----------

